# What hair gel/wax to achieve this?



## Lolo57 (May 9, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Hope it's the right place to ask this. I would like to know your opinions on what type of hair gel/wax would be the best to achieve this effect? (knowing I have very thick hair, and slighly curly).





Thanks!


----------



## Kirill Kirill (May 9, 2014)

Pomade is creamier than wax and so it is more suitable for those who have curly or thick hair.Pomade is actually made from mineral oil and is used to support hair growth and impart its shine.Water based pomade is not greasy and it gives smoothmess to hair.Some of the pomades available in the market are American crew hair styling pomade,Baxter of california hard water pomade, Murray's superior hairdressing pomade.


----------



## Lolo57 (May 9, 2014)

Thank you Kirill Kirill

I'll give a try!


----------

